# White Lipped Island Pit Viper????



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Cryptelytrops insularis and Trimeresurus albolabris insularis

What is the difference or are they the same snake??

Ive always called them T a insularis, but was told after posting this rescue photo that that is incorrect

Facebook

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...40956615_n.jpg

Any definitive reply would be appreciated as there may be slight differences in venom etc


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

They are the same snake. 

It used to be a subspecies of _Trimeresurus albolabris_, but was given species status in 2001 - _Trimeresurus insularis_. The whole _Trimeresurus_ genus was then revised in 2004, during which _T.insularis_ was assigned to _Cryptelytrops_, hence_ Cryptelytrops insularis_.

More recently (2011), another revision has taken place, with most species being put back into the genus _Trimeresurus_, including _C.insularis_. So, currently, the correct name for this species is back to being _Trimeresurus insularis_.


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for that

My head was going crazy trying to pin it down definitively

We have to be as careful as we can with vens and giving them the correct name
Especially with these guys as they are responsible for the majority of ven bites in Bali


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I wish I could remember names like you guys seem to, as in Latin names. I can only remember a few Latin names.


----------

